# Bengal Inbreeding... help



## beagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, I am looking at a bengal kitten, but wondered about the inbreeding of it's lines..
The parents have the same sire... is this bad? 
Also in the great grandparents a sire appears 3 times, and in the gg grandparents 5 times, although in each generation it's a different stud.
I've seen the kitten and parents and they are all well and healthy and gorgeous but i don't know how much common practice this is.
Thanks


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Is the kitten for pet or breeding? If he/she was for breeding, I would say definitely no as he/she is the result of a half brother sister mating in effect.

If he or she is for a pet then it would be a gamble. Your potential for encountering possible genetic weaknesses could be increased, but then there are no guarantees even with an outcross baby.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I know that in some breeds it is more acceptable than others and I know that a certain amount of line breeding does go on to encourage good traits to continue in the lines.

However, I don't know how accepted this level of inbreeding is.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help

Lou
X


----------



## beagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

THanks for the replies.

The kitten is a snow spot so could this maybe be why the inbreeding is higher? I know there probably aren't as many snow as brown stud cats, or a few generations back there won't have been.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess this could be why as every breed or part of a breed has to start somewhere. I would make sure you do your research, maybe look at pedigrees from other breeders etc and see if that level of inbreeding is normal

Lou

X


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I would say in the very beginning of Bengals this did happen but happening now I would be reluctant to buy. Just my opinion & also depends on what health tests have been carried out on this particular pedigree.

In my own research I have found pedigrees where one grandparent is shared on both sides but that to me isn't so bad. 

At the end of the day as been said do some research yourself & make your decision that way. Hope that helps you to decide what to do


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If you are not comfortable with the line breeding then it will probably be best for you to look for another kitten.


----------

